

Vicarious AI passes first Turing Test: CAPTCHA - lingben
http://news.vicarious.com/post/65316134613/vicarious-ai-passes-first-turing-test-captcha

======
amadeusw
Achieving 90% success rate is quite a feat, I find myself reloading captchas a
lot to find a readable one. It's a bit scary to imagine spam rates going up
soon, though.

